# Canon power shot help?



## ladybird17 (Nov 3, 2012)

I have a Canon power shot A800 - I am no photogapher and I quickly bought this just to take some shots at my daughter's wedding a couple of years back. When I tried to do so, it came up with "change battery" message. I thought it was dodgy batteries so never got to take any snaps. I've since tried to use it twice and always get the battery change message regardless of how many new batteries I put in it. This morning I've used 8 batteries, all new, and still the same thing. Anyone able to give me a clue here?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi ladybird17 and welcome to the TSF Photographers Corner :wave:

Have you tried replacing the small 'CR1220 coin-battery' (it powers the 'Date-Time' function when the main batteries are removed) that sits next to the 'AA' batteries?

If you look in the online-manual (.PDF document) *here*, then scroll down to P-118, it shows a good pic of the procedure.

If that doesn't cure it, I suspect it's a fault in the camera itself - From your post I guess it's now out of warranty, it might be worth getting an estimate to repair it, but it's very possible that it won't be cost-effective :sigh:


----------



## ladybird17 (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks for that WereBo. I'll give it a try - needless to say I don't have a coin battery but I will get one and try it. Thanks for your help.
Yes, you're right - if it is faulty it'll just be one of those slightly expensive mistakes. To be honest, as I rarely take a photo I never thought about it again after the wedding until I went to use it about 18 months later. Anyway, thanks so much for your suggestion - it makes sense!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Good luck and keep us posted whether it works or not :wink:


----------

